# For some much needed renewed hope!



## Faith75 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just read this article and its given me renewed hope that one day it will be us having children! . So I thought I would share it xxx

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you/article-2344494/Having-baby-40-When-42-year-old-Samantha-Brick-wrote-desperation-mother-inundated-emails-.html


----------

